# ZFS missing in FreeBSD 8.3-RELEASE LiveCD



## Simba7 (Apr 20, 2012)

I went to install FreeBSD using my typical script (root on ZFS) and it's a bit impossible due to it requiring the LiveCD, which does not contain the zfs.ko or opensolaris.ko module which is included on the install CD.

I was wondering if I really need the install CD and the LiveCD on separate discs or is there a way to combine them both onto one CD.

EDIT: One workaround is to load the zfs.ko and opensolaris.ko modules at the bootloader prompt, but still curious on why we need two separate discs.


----------

